# getting motivational shortened struts



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

well after hearing repeatedly from many members about how my car bottoms out on every little bump bc of the 2.5" drop and me being in denial i finally decided it was time for new struts. so whenever i get the cash saved up im going to order the shortened struts and probably rear mounts. anyone else have the struts? how do you like them?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

You should notice a world of difference. The B13's and B14's beg for shorter struts if lowered. You'll see.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i will be buying the same struts plus the rear upper mounts..

people will say why notr buy coilovers.. but this is the way to go if you want to by pc by pc


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Are there not any deals going on for Motivational's struts! I personally prefer the threaded bodies, but man is those prices humming.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i plan on getting coilovers later. but once i start back to work im just gonna buy the regular struts


----------

